# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Σύστημα σιδερώματος Philips - Πρόβλημα με τον ατμό.

## tom123

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
Το σύστημα σιδερώματός μας, Philips, έβγαζε συνέχεια ατμό. Άλλαξα τον διακόπτη και την βαλβίδα(κομπλέ με πηνίο) και τώρα δε βγάζει καθόλου! Όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει. 
                                                                         Ευχαριστώ

----------


## georgis

Δεν δουλευει η βαλβιδα ή δεν ζεστενει το νερο;

----------


## tom123

Το νερό το ζεσταίνει κανονικά. Με την παλιά βαλβίδα βγάζει συνεχώς ατμό με την καινούργια καθόλου!!!! Τι να πω; Η μία κόλλησε ανοιχτή και η καινούργια ήρθε κολλημένη κλειστή;

----------


## georgis

Μετρησες ταση στο πηνειο;

----------


## tom123

Ποιο πηνείο: Όχι.

----------


## georgis

στην βαλβιδα που αλλαξες πανε 2 καλωδια.ταση εχει οταν πατας για να βγαλει;

----------


## tom123

> στην βαλβιδα που αλλαξες πανε 2 καλωδια.ταση εχει οταν πατας για να βγαλει;


Ναι, έχει!!!!!

----------


## georgis

Με τι τροπο το ειδες;τι ταση εχει;βαλε  καμια φωτογραφια γιατι κατι πρεπει να εχεις μπερδεψει.

----------


## tom123

> Με τι τροπο το ειδες;τι ταση εχει;βαλε  καμια φωτογραφια γιατι κατι πρεπει να εχεις μπερδεψει.


 Όταν πατάω το κουμπί του ατμού κάτι ακούγεται.IMG_20180508_153829.jpgIMG_20180508_153841.jpg

----------

